# Non-Tippers won't move me.



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Now that DD relays 100% tips, it is shown up front what the pay is. Very little pay, means no or tiny tip.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Yep. Also means decline for me. If you want your food you need to tip!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Yep. Also means decline for me. If you want your food you need to tip!


Tips are built into the system. No tip for you.

Guess what? Don't need your food.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If they paid well, we wouldn't need tips. 

Unfortunately we do.:frown:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

today just one tip, but it was for like 33% (10 bucks). All because pax likes SiriusXM The Blend channel. :biggrin: For a change could turn volume up.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Thankfully Skip still shows the full pay and number of KM so I can decide if it's worth doing. Can't see the tip anymore but I can see the total so good enough.

Last night was a rough one. Lots of fast food with low totals so obviously no tip to ignore. Wound up taking an A&W to get things moving and of course regretted it immediately.


----------



## turtle75 (Jan 8, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> If they paid well, we wouldn't need tips.
> 
> Unfortunately we do.:frown:


It's not the riders responsibility to subsidize Ubers unwillingness to pay drivers a livable wage.
If a company can't:
offer a service at a reasonable price + pay their workers fairly + make a profit then it isn't a viable business and shouldn't exist.

I'm not against tipping for good service. I AM against the assumption that customers should pick up the slack for a company that exploits its workers.

AND, where I live rideshare does cost the same and sometimes more than a taxi. Also, for every $3-5 dollars you make we pay $10-15. That is not cheap.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

turtle75 said:


> It's not the riders responsibility to subsidize Ubers unwillingness to pay drivers a livable wage.
> If a company can't:
> offer a service at a reasonable price + pay their workers fairly + make a profit then it isn't a viable business and shouldn't exist.
> 
> ...


How bout let's put it another way you might be more comfy with...

These GiGS don't pay their drivers well enough... Since you know this... You can step up and be a decent human and tip your driver for all they do...

Or your food can collect dust cuz your a sorry broke cheap ass who won't tip...

Or even better get up off your entitled ass and go pick it up yourself since you see no need to tip... U can put the tip you saved in YOUR gas tank.....

Cheap ass people today.... If you were raised right with some damn social skills we wouldn't even be talking about your cheap ass....


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dekero said:


> How bout let's put it another way you might be more comfy with...
> 
> These GiGS don't pay their drivers well enough... Since you know this... You can step up and be a decent human and tip your driver for all they do...
> 
> ...


It's our own DAMN business if we choose to tip. NOT yours.

Tips are built into the system. Therefore, I only tip drivers who are on my level and support similar politics.

MAGA


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> support similar politics.


wut? you talk politics in the car?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> wut? you talk politics in the car?


Only when riding. And they better agree with my positions. ?

When driving, of course not. But if the customer chooses to discuss, just go with what they're saying. As long as it's within reason.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> But if the customer chooses to discuss, just go with what they're saying.


Hum. As a pax you do, but as a driver you don't. Hmmmmm. You do know your driver will most likely agree with you? I would say something about tips, but know that is a trigger....

Me, as a driver, I only say our current president is the most embarrassing president ever #mepe
So far my pax have all agreed, but then again I'm in very blue Calif.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> It's our own DAMN business if we choose to tip. NOT yours.
> 
> Tips are built into the system. Therefore, I only tip drivers who are on my level and support similar politics.
> 
> MAGA


Yea but when it comes to you it's just a moot point as it's well established your just a cheap ass... No need to defend it wear that badge putz



SHalester said:


> Hum. As a pax you do, but as a driver you don't. Hmmmmm. You do know your driver will most likely agree with you? I would say something about tips, but know that is a trigger....
> 
> Me, as a driver, I only say our current president is the most embarrassing president ever #mepe
> So far my pax have all agreed, but then again I'm in very blue Calif.


Yeah that wouldn't fly here in Tennessee words like that liable to get you a beat down...lol these ******** don't play bout Trump....hahaha


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Hum. As a pax you do, but as a driver you don't. Hmmmmm. You do know your driver will most likely agree with you? I would say something about tips, but know that is a trigger....
> 
> Me, as a driver, I only say our current president is the most embarrassing president ever #mepe
> So far my pax have all agreed, but then again I'm in very blue Calif.


And I'm in very red Georgia. We stand with the President 100%!!!

Totally share his morals and business philosophy.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Totally share his morals and business philosophy.


So, bankrupt on both counts, huh?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

the politics sub-forum is down the hall, to the right. next to the leaking sewer pipe. Plumbers have been called......:biggrin:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Yea but when it comes to you it's just a moot point as it's well established your just a cheap ass... No need to defend it wear that badge putz
> 
> 
> Yeah that wouldn't fly here in Tennessee words like that liable to get you a beat down...lol these ******** don't play bout Trump....hahaha


A beat down? Don't think so. Love to see ya'll try though. ???



TemptingFate said:


> So, bankrupt on both counts, huh?


Best President ever. Proven.

MAGA


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Yea but when it comes to you it's just a moot point as it's well established your just a cheap ass... No need to defend it wear that badge putz
> 
> 
> Yeah that wouldn't fly here in Tennessee words like that liable to get you a beat down...lol these ******** don't play bout Trump....hahaha


And what you call cheap, the educated crowd calls smart business. ?

No need to tip the grunts. ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> No need to tip the grunts.


oh, u say that but you accept tips just like the rest of us do. :smiles: You know, when they come, which isn't often or on schedule or even a pattern. Heck, I want ability to thank pax for tip. Got one yesterday like 40% of the fare; all because pax like XM The Blend channel I had one. First time i could actually raise the volume for a change.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> today just one tip, but it was for like 33% (10 bucks). All because pax likes SiriusXM The Blend channel. :biggrin: For a change could turn volume up.


You invited pax in your car to eat his DD food? :eeking:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> oh, u say that but you accept tips just like the rest of us do. :smiles: You know, when they come, which isn't often or on schedule or even a pattern. Heck, I want ability to thank pax for tip. Got one yesterday like 40% of the fare; all because pax like XM The Blend channel I had one. First time i could actually raise the volume for a change.


Merely responding to an attack, or jab, against me. Also, will respond aggressively when people, on this forum, put down Uber and their customers.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Huh? Thread is about tips. And Uber isn’t an angel and not pax are created equal. Just saying. Breath 12345 breath


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Huh? Thread is about tips. And Uber isn't an angel and not pax are created equal. Just saying. Breath 12345 breath


Whatever


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

turtle75 said:


> It's not the riders responsibility to subsidize Ubers unwillingness to pay drivers a livable wage.
> If a company can't:
> offer a service at a reasonable price + pay their workers fairly + make a profit then it isn't a viable business and shouldn't exist.
> 
> ...


Driver should ALWAYS be looking for an escape. Exploitation will continue, as long as corporate greed exists.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I did a short delivery from Chili's yesterday. The bill for the food was about $65.00, but I was ripped $3.00.

Plus had to go through two security check points. Customer took too long to come meet, so I left it at front desk.

Later, the customer called me very pissed off, that I just did not stand there and keep waiting. She wanted my name, and she was calling DD to complain about me.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I did a short delivery from Chili's yesterday. The bill for the food was about $65.00, but I was ripped $3.00.
> 
> Plus had to go through two security check points. Customer took too long to come meet, so I left it at front desk.
> 
> Later, the customer called me very pissed off, that I just did not stand there and keep waiting. She wanted my name, and she was calling DD to complain about me.


We are doormats for the snobbish elites. Get out ASAP.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I did a short delivery from Chili's yesterday. The bill for the food was about $65.00, but I was ripped $3.00.
> 
> Plus had to go through two security check points. Customer took too long to come meet, so I left it at front desk.
> 
> Later, the customer called me very pissed off, that I just did not stand there and keep waiting. She wanted my name, and she was calling DD to complain about me.


Haha! They aren't going to get very far with DD. 
I had a similar situation, where it was a nurse at a hospital...she had a list of what to do when I got there. For $5.00 payout, dropped it off at the front desk. Money talks...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

DiceyDan said:


> Money talks...


Daaz rite!


----------



## Allinmcqueen (Apr 5, 2017)

turtle75 said:


> It's not the riders responsibility to subsidize Ubers unwillingness to pay drivers a livable wage.
> If a company can't:
> offer a service at a reasonable price + pay their workers fairly + make a profit then it isn't a viable business and shouldn't exist.
> 
> ...


This is a delivery channel. Not talking about riders here.....durr....


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Merely responding to an attack, or jab, against me. Also, will respond aggressively when people, on this forum, put down Uber and their customers.


You REALLY stick up for Uber?! ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> You REALLY stick up for Uber?! ?
> 
> View attachment 374192


Yes, all the way! Take Uber's side on every single issue.

Uber Rocks!

MAGA


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Yes, all the way! Take Uber's side on every single issue.
> 
> Uber Rocks!
> 
> MAGA


?


----------

